# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB >  تبدیل متن به html وhtml به متن

## aleas2

سلام برهمگی خسته نباشید دوستان من یه سورس میخوام یا راهنمایی کنید من یه برنامه میخوام که کدhtmlرو به نمایش در بیاره ومتن تصویر نمایش داده شده رو به html تبدیل کنه درست مثل قسمت ارسال پست جدید در بلاگفا؟میخوام یه برنامه ارسال ایمیل بسازم که بتونه اون چیزی که میخواد وارد کنه بتونه بصورت کدوارد کنه و بتونه با کلیک روی Command کد نمایش داده بشه که وقتی بدست گیرنده میرسه چطور نمایش داده میشه و یه Command دگه بسازم اگر بصورت متن و تصویر وارد کن به کد تبدیل کنه؟خواهشن کامل توضیح بدین

----------


## aleas2

کسی چیزی نمیدونه؟هرچیزی که فکر میکنین بهم کمک میکنه بگین

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوست عزیز!
آخه کدهای HTML در اصل همون متن ها هستن و دلیل این که شما اون متن ها رو به طورت عکس و اشیاء و ... می بینید پردازش مرورگر هست.  :متفکر:

----------


## aleas2

> سلام دوست عزیز!
> آخه کدهای HTML در اصل همون متن ها هستن و دلیل این که شما اون متن ها رو به طورت عکس و اشیاء و ... می بینید پردازش مرورگر هست.


خب دوست عزیز خوب چطور کدهای html رو پردازش کنم که بصورت عکس و اشیاء و... ببینم؟

----------


## IamOverlord

سلام دوست عزیز!
جواب سوال شما یه کار حرفه ای هست، کاری که مرورگر های FireFox، Internet Explorer، Chrome، Opera و ... انجام می دن. موفقیت در انجام هر چه سریع تر و بهتر در همین امر پردازش هست که اون ها رو مرورگر کرده دیگه! و نوشتن موتور پردازش صفحات Web از دست هر کسی بر نمی یاد (لااقل فعلا من!!!)  اما اگر می خواید از Engine آماده IE خود Microsoft اسفاده کنید، یکی از راه ها استفاده از Microsoft Internet Controls هست. که می تونید اون رو به جعبه ابزار VB اضافه کنید.
اما یه نکته ی دیگه : اگر پردازش خیلی ساده ای می کنید، شاید بتونید با کمی تلاش یه موتور پردازش صفحات Web به طور اختصاصی برای خودتون بسازید.
 :چشمک:

----------


## aleas2

> سلام دوست عزیز!
> جواب سوال شما یه کار حرفه ای هست، کاری که مرورگر های FireFox، Internet Explorer، Chrome، Opera و ... انجام می دن. موفقیت در انجام هر چه سریع تر و بهتر در همین امر پردازش هست که اون ها رو مرورگر کرده دیگه! و نوشتن موتور پردازش صفحات Web از دست هر کسی بر نمی یاد (لااقل فعلا من!!!)  اما اگر می خواید از Engine آماده IE خود Microsoft اسفاده کنید، یکی از راه ها استفاده از Microsoft Internet Controls هست. که می تونید اون رو به جعبه ابزار VB اضافه کنید.
> اما یه نکته ی دیگه : اگر پردازش خیلی ساده ای می کنید، شاید بتونید با کمی تلاش یه موتور پردازش صفحات Web به طور اختصاصی برای خودتون بسازید.


خب حالا میشه بگی چطور سایت های ارسال یا هو یا سایت های وبلاگ دهی یا نرم افزار SmartSerialMail و... اینکارو میکنن؟

----------

